# Visualierung mit WinCC V5



## AlexGross (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

kennt sich von Euch jemand mit dem Programm WinCC von Siemens aus?

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Der Inhalt meines Daten(Folge-)archivs läßt sich nicht durch ein Verdichtungsarchiv löschen.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, wie ich das anderst gezielt löschen kann? Ich komme nicht mehr weiter.


Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


Alex Gross


----------



## squeaker (27. Juli 2004)

kannst du die Daten vielleicht per Skript vorbearbeiten? Das mache ich bei meiner Arbeit, da das ursprüngliche Programm ASAP für die Reports ungeeignet ist.


----------



## AlexGross (27. Juli 2004)

*danke*

danke, das habe ich schon versucht, ging aber nicht.

Mein Ziel ist es, die Werte innerhalb dieses Archives während dem Betrieb zu löschen, sobald sie nicht mehr benötigt werden.
Und genau dies funktioniert nicht.


Alex


Edit:

Es handelt sich hier um die Visualisierung eines Teststandes. Die Aufgabe besteht darin, die aufgezeichneten Daten eines Versuchs mittels Excel zu dokumentieren.
Das Problem ist dabei, dass das Archiv alle Daten auch aus den vorherigen Versuchen speichert. Durch aktivieren eines anderen Archivs, kann das Aufzeichnungsarchiv gelöscht werden, nur das wird es nicht.

Es liegt irgendwo an der Programmierung im WinCC-Programm.

Alex


----------

